# Fuzzy Overload



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Recently, I've been doing a lot of research of ferrets, because I've decided that I really want one ( if I can ever get enough money for cage, vaccinations, food, vet, emergencies, etc :/) and I've joined a ferret forum. Anyways, there are a few breeders on that forum, and one has a website that has a nesting cam set up over her ferret moms and kits. http://www.devoncountryferrets.co.uk/index.php/ferret-nesting-cam/ They're all absolutely adorable, and it's really interesting to watch. At the moment, the kits are about 3 days old. It'll be up and running for the next few months, so you can watch the kits grow up. I'm predicting a serious ammount of cute fuzzy overload XD.

I just thought it'd be a cool thing to share ^-^


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh! They are so very cute! Baby animals usually are, but these are just extra adorable.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

At first.. I tried fast forwarding it until they did something. Then I realized it was a live cam.
Ferrets sleeping. Come back in 20 hours and they may be awake. xD


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not sure where you are, but the cam is set live from Devon England, so you could go back when it's daytime there and you might see a bit more movement. Typically, the volume is turned on so you can hear the mom and kits (mainly the kits squeaking XD) . For the next week, there might not be too much movement seeing as the kits are still blind and the moms won't want to leave them for too long. However, in approximately a week once their eyes open... expect movement... a lot of it XD

The cam switches up between two litters. Sorcha (the pale one) and Cieara (the dark brown one). Eventually, it is very possible the breeder will merge the two litters together (once the kits' colors show up) seeing as the two moms are bonded (closer than sisters) and would enjoy each other's company/ability to help share the nursing and mothering duties.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

* They actually gain their color at about a week old, and their hearing/eyesight around 3 weeks old. My bad. XD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Agh right now on the little side chat thing they are talking about bettas and goldfish and hermit crabs.. Horror stories.
The babies are wiggling more!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Baby Ferret Butt in AIR!!


----------

